# SE Michigan Outing #4



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I bet the ice will be fine. Most of the reports I've seen say the shore ice is bad, but with some low temps at night it should make some ice. Not sure it will be enough to get an ATV out but I'd bet we can walk out. I am still planning on going until I hear from Shane. Going to plan to travel light.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm gonna wait till thursday or friday and I'll go back out there and check it if we haven't heard anything by then..


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Ill head out there and check tomorrow. Im hoping the outing is still a green light..

Shane


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Any reports from the area? Has the shore ice firmed up enough to get out now? Should we bring some pallets and build a bridge to the safe ice? How many of us will fall in Saturday? I have lots of questions and I need some answers dagnabbit!


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

We fishing or what???? I have another group of my people want in on the fun. 4-5 of em


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Ill head out there and check tomorrow. Im hoping the outing is still a green light..

Shane 


Did you go out and check the lake ice Monday? I need to know like the others. Something else came up and I have to make plains to go fishing with you or go with my friend somewhere else. It might be best to just call your outing off. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Is the ice firming up? Had a few harrowing experiences trying to get off the Bay last night, pretty much used up my seasonal allowance.:lol: Let us know.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Light Rain and 37deg..


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Gonna have to pull out the "jon boat shanty"! This sucks! Not looking good for us fellas. :sad:


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Pretty sure my ice fishing is over this year. Might hit the bay a few more times. But I think after todays rain my inland fishing is over.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Yep going to have to Cancel it... :gaga:

I would like to move it to the following weekend. But dont think that will happen either.

Im really disappointed

Shane


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

deputy865 said:


> Yep going to have to Cancel it... :gaga:
> 
> I would like to move it to the following weekend. But dont think that will happen either.
> 
> ...


Keep an eye out, you just never know. Maye at the last min. you can get a few people together for an ice fishing outing yet, it's still Feb. in Michigan.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

That sucks. I was looking forward to it.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

deputy865 said:


> Yep going to have to Cancel it... :gaga:
> 
> I would like to move it to the following weekend. But dont think that will happen either.
> 
> ...


I am sure everyone is bummed about this, but you still have a big THANK YOU coming for the time and effort you spent into putting this together. Given our weather in December, I would have bet we would have 18" of ice and could have fished into mid March. This warm weather is a POS!!!:rant:.
Anyway, thanks again!
Dave


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Slowpoke did make a good point. Let me check out the situation today.. Ill fish ANYWHERE that has safe ice..

OUTING STATUS: STANDBY!

Shane


----------



## shayward23 (Jan 21, 2007)

If you tell me that you found safe ice anywhere in the Fenton, Holly, or Linden area for Saturday and me and my group will be there. Furthermore, if anybody knows any lakes around that area that have good shore ice please let me know. I am going to be in that area on Saturday anyway and really want to get in some more icefishing.


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

I called and made plans to go up to port sanilac for yotes and other small game with a few buddies after the outing was cancelled. I guess I'm out


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Count me out as well. I don't feel like going for a swim in Feb . I can't believe we lost all of that good ice! There's always next year.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Shane, I have a group hoping to do some fishing in the morning/Saturday. Have you found any lakes with good ice down your way?


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Some parts of Lake Fentons shore is shot.. The boat launch MIGHT be ok.. 7 Lakes and Lake Ponemah are close by and worth checking out.

Shane


----------

